# 250 San Mai Gyuto



## BT11 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gday KKF,
Quick intro. I've been a spare time maker for roughly 5 years. I go by Brook Turner Blades on Insta etc. I make because its fun and interesting. Recently build myself a hydraulic press so I'll be knocking out more stuff similar to this one in the future.

Recent custom I finished.

250x53mm San Mai Gyuto forged from wrought Iron, nickel with a CruforgeV carbon steel core.
Arizona Ironwood, nickel and ancient Jarrah western handle
3.4mm thick spine at the heel, tapering down to a nice thin tip.
Weight was about 251g
Burnt Oak saya with matching Ironwood pin

Cheers for looking


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice to see you on here.


----------



## BT11 (Jul 4, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Nice to see you on here.


Cheers Tim


----------



## Geigs (Jul 4, 2020)

great looking knife, the handle is really well done too. Love me some jarrah!


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jul 5, 2020)

Good job. I like this style. I want to rub it on some stones


----------



## vl2k1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow! Very nice. Did you enjoy working with wrought Iron?


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 5, 2020)

Man that's clean. How is grinding the CruForge?


----------



## kbright (Jul 5, 2020)

Very nice work. Show us some more.


----------



## valgard (Jul 5, 2020)

Sup Brook!


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Geigs said:


> great looking knife, the handle is really well done too. Love me some jarrah!


Thanks mate! The jarrah has some intense fiddleback in it which unfortunately I couldn't get to pop when polished


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> Good job. I like this style. I want to rub it on some stones


Cheers Matt. I dare say the new owner will do exactly that at some point!


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

vl2k1 said:


> Wow! Very nice. Did you enjoy working with wrought Iron?


Thanks! Wrought iron isn't too bad to work with. You do need to keep it a bit hotter when forging otherwise it has a tendency to rip/tear itself apart. Clogs belts a little when grinding, but is super easy to hand sand afterwards. Plus it looks interesting


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> Man that's clean. How is grinding the CruForge?


Grinding it is fine. But hand sanding it is a bit more difficult. Definitely has some abrasion resistance with that added vanadium in the steel.


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

kbright said:


> Very nice work. Show us some more.


Thanks mate! Will post up some more works as I slowly get around to finishing them


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

valgard said:


> Sup Brook!


Yo Cuban stone lord


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 7, 2020)

BT11 said:


> Grinding it is fine. But hand sanding it is a bit more difficult. Definitely has some abrasion resistance with that added vanadium in the steel.


Yeah its not much but I keep.hearing horror stories for the finishing steps


----------



## BT11 (Jul 7, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> Yeah its not much but I keep.hearing horror stories for the finishing steps



I'd put it somewhere in-between Hitachi Blue2 (on the easier side) and RWL34/Damasteel or Hitachi AO Super (on the pain in the butt side) to hand sand. 

I forged out a mono steel Cruforge blade a while back and sent it out for some testing. I stopped hand sanding it at 600 grit because it was hell. The guy liked the steel, and ended up doing a full Jnat polish on it. Glutton for punishment


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 8, 2020)

There be monsters there. Also probably killed $100 worth of stones getting that done. Bet it looked great!

Forgot to say, very handsome piece. I'm going to keep an eye open...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you have an Instagram? I’d love to follow you


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 15, 2020)

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Do you have an Instagram? I’d love to follow you



his instagram is: brookturnerblades


----------



## BT11 (Jul 15, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> his instagram is: brookturnerblades


Thanks Tim


----------

